# Ein schönes Hallo an euch



## Strumpfhosen (28 Aug. 2016)

Hallo, ein tolles Forum ist das hier, so viele Frauen aus Tv etc, das mag ich sehr.
Wisst ihr was ich mir öfter bei Caps denke: ich erinnere mich an das Gerät von Gottschalk und Krüger in Die Einsteiger 

Knopfdruck und schon ist man selber im Video


----------



## General (28 Aug. 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## Padderson (29 Aug. 2016)

na dann Welcome aboard und viel Spaß beim stöbern und posten


----------

